# Best Circ saw?



## shed-n-deck (Sep 25, 2007)

I've put my stock Makita saw blade through a lot of hell, and it's still going. I used nothing but Skil saws up until I found a Makita Hypoid for a great price, so I gave it a shot, and it's an awesome saw. It rips PT lumber like it's a 1/8" panel, never bogs down. Although, I bought a circular saw guide for making accurate rips in panels, it doesn't fit my Makita, I'll have to buy a side winder for that attachment.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Anyone tried one of these?*

I realize that most Craftsman power tools are junk nowadays. Most are manufactured by the same company that makes Ryobi. But, when I've seen & handled this saw at Sears I couldn't believe how extremely rugged it is built. Very little plastic on it. The saw alone can be had for around $70, but to purchase the lithium batteries & a charger is quite expensive.
Has anyone here had any experience with this saw?
Steve

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...ular+Saws&filter=Brand|Craftsman+Professional


----------



## jvcstone (Apr 4, 2005)

25 years of experience says that Makita is the best and longest lasting in a limestone shop. I usually buy a new one every 3-4 years and currently have 3 running. I like the newer 15 amp model, but the 13 amp worked just fine also. First thing out of the box, the blade guard comes off, and an 8" masonry cutoff blade goes on. Next to the pneumatic hammers and chisels, it's the most used tool in the shop.

JVC


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

10 years ago I bought a PC 6" Saw Boss and my 7 1/4 Milwaukee has been collecting dust on the shelf ever since. For the brutal work I have a Bosch worm drive.


----------



## Laketahoedan (Feb 16, 2008)

TempestV said:


> Skill Mag77- if I had to replace it, I'd get the Bosch with the cord.


tried and true.

I also use the mag bigfoot


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Typically, a $40. Black & Decker or Skil saw with a $20. blade (to create a disposable $60. saw).

On the shopping list:
DeWalt 378GT Hypoid for general framing

Skil or Bosch Wormdrive for heavy demo (cutting through roofs, dirty work, etc...)

And a DeWalt 369 for light cutting. 

Why 3 saws? 

In my trade (roofing), I like to have a saw on the ground for cutting plywood fir the cut man, a heavy duty saw on the roof and a wormdrive for the hardest jobs where I don't want to burn out my medium duty saw on. 

I remember the first time I used a DeWalt saw...it was like using a hot razor blade to cut through warm butter. I know a lot of roofers who just buy $40. saws and use them up after a few months typically buying 2 saws a year per crew. I hate that. I'd rather have a great saw that lasts me years. Besides, a great saw will give you a great cut. 

I'm very in love with the Bosch Limited Edition Wormdrive that's based on the Skil.


----------



## MasterEngineer (Sep 24, 2006)

Any of the Skil and Bosch wormdrives will last forever. HOWEVER, check the labels as many saws are being built in China now, including the Skil and Bosch!:furious: Luckily, you can still find some that were assembled in America a few years ago. I got lucky and found a Skil hd5860 (8 1/4) at a local Fastenal. First thing I did was frame a case for it.:thumbsup:


----------



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

My Milwaukee is like a hot butter knife...


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

I've definately gotten more careful about "where" my tools are made now. 

I won't buy any power tools from Home Depot.


----------



## wooddan (Jan 26, 2008)

*Saws*

I am a matika fan myself. A guy i worked with had a bosch direct connect that was nice but until i lose my matika or it gets stolen because it almost never quits. I wont buy a diffrent brand.


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

I have the Bosch worm. It is heavy duty and rips PT no problem. I like the weight of it and it does not kick- back like the lighter saws.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

I remember the day just a year and a half ago when an old timer took the time (a good 20 minutes) to show me how to make finish cuts with a work drive. 

It was eye opening. 

I saw a framer in Arizona on one of the tract houses I was roofing take an old Skil worm drive and take a 2X4 and chop it up as if he was a butcher (and I don't mean that in the negative sense of the word butcher). 

He just took it and chopped it up, the 2x in one hand the saw in the other. It was masterful. 

I love worm drives for cutting in ridge vents. Their perfectly made for that task. With the handle set back and the extra grab handle just above the weightiest part of the saw, it's a dream to shear through a roof with.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

stp57 said:


> I realize that most Craftsman power tools are junk nowadays. Most are manufactured by the same company that makes Ryobi. But, when I've seen & handled this saw at Sears I couldn't believe how extremely rugged it is built. Very little plastic on it. The saw alone can be had for around $70, but to purchase the lithium batteries & a charger is quite expensive.
> Has anyone here had any experience with this saw?
> Steve
> 
> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...ular+Saws&filter=Brand|Craftsman+Professional




If you really want a cordless skil saw get a milwaukee 28 volt or a dewalt 36volt. The battery life is actually usable


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I'd like to try out one of the dewalt 36 volt saws- a cordless with 7 1/4" blade sounds pretty good.


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

cordless tools are great and usefull, mainly drills, but full size cordless tools dont make any sense to me. somebody makes a cordless electric chainsaw! a corded one sucks bad enough:no:. If you need a full size tool then buy a full size corded tool. It'll last longer, lighter,more powerfull, no batts to replace,takes up less room in tool box and cost less including 100' of 12ga cord! Im not in that much of a hurry that i cant string a cord out if its a job that i need a full size tool. You'll have to plug the batts in somewhere anyway.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

For high power apps I have to have a corded tool. 

Cordless is great where quick uses are needed, 
but for conistent work, I have to have a cord. 

Plus for me, consistent power is much safer.

I see it like this...the moment you start using a cordless tool, 
it's losing power.

The best application are in drills. 

If I were going to use a cordless saw, I'd use a 5" saw. 
If I need more than that, then I'll most likely need more power too.


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

I've been using the Bosch worm drive for the past 3 years. Before that I used the Mag77, but ever since Skil hooked up with Bosch, they Mag77 has only a 13 amp motor and the new Bosch gets the 15 amp motor. Plus the Bosch bevels to 50 degress, comes with a hook, and has the direct connect.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

BKFranks said:


> I've been using the Bosch worm drive for the past 3 years. Before that I used the Mag77, but ever since Skil hooked up with Bosch, they Mag77 has only a 13 amp motor and the new Bosch gets the 15 amp motor. Plus the Bosch bevels to 50 degress, comes with a hook, and has the direct connect.


that's why, if I had to, I would replace my skill with a Bosch. I'd get the one with the cord though, because the direct connect sucks. I have some cords that won't plug into the direct connect, and it's really annoying to find another cord because the one I have won't plug into the tool I need to use.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

TempestV said:


> that's why, if I had to, I would replace my skill with a Bosch. I'd get the one with the cord though, because the direct connect sucks. I have some cords that won't plug into the direct connect, and it's really annoying to find another cord because the one I have won't plug into the tool I need to use.



I agree with the corded version of Bosch's wormdrive.

But I have to say, my buddy who had a direct connect Bosch Sidewinder Saw came with a great cord. 

I'd end up taking his cord and using it for other corded drills. 

Bosch should get in the business of manufacturing cords. Their excellent.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

I agree with that, i have a direct connect and use that blue cord for everything. I actually quit using my bosch and went back to my mag77, i like the feel of it better. Back when they were made in america. Incidently the newest skil 77's are coming with 15 amp motors.

If i am using a sidewinder (Usually only for finish applications) i use a PC 423mag. Although i really have a hankering for one of those festool guided saws.


----------



## JJNowak (Jan 3, 2008)

Only have ever used porter cables.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Well I still love my miwaukee tilt-lok, but I just picked up the Ridgid Feugo 
6 1/2" saw. Its great nice and light, but has a real good feel to it, very smooth balanced and powerful. I would deffinetly recomend it :thumbup:



Dave


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

Everyone knows the Makita circ saws are where it's at. The worm drive Makita is a beast. The 7 1/4" regular circ is light, powerful, and durable. 
Win Win situation.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

I like the lightweight Makita and I like the Hitachi. I don't do a lot of framing so both those saws work great for me.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

dkillianjr said:


> Well I still love my miwaukee tilt-lok, but I just picked up the Ridgid Feugo
> 6 1/2" saw. Its great nice and light, but has a real good feel to it, very smooth balanced and powerful. I would deffinetly recomend it :thumbup:
> 
> 
> ...


I read that those Fuegos were good little saw...I guess they'd be perfect for production plywood cutting. 

I used to use a Black & Decker 6 1/2 saw. It was great for light work.


----------



## big steve (Feb 25, 2008)

*converting*

I still occasionally use my grandfathers skill wormdrive-has to be at least 30 years old it was the the saw he taught me to cut with when i was a kid,also use my mag 77 alot but have recenly been usung a new rigid seems lighter bevels to 51.5degrees and has a beefier grip and a rafter hook and a long cord,also have the dewalt -sucks-rebuilt twice uncomfortable its now my "beater saw"love my makita too,also have a stihl farm boss great for trim .
Right now i think my favorite is the new rigid a lot less $ than the mag 77 which breaks just as easy when my guys drop off the roof.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm gonna give Makita and Hitachi a try for light duty saws (plywood, 2X4's, sheathing, etc...). 

I'm set on the Bosch Wormdrive for heavy duty, dirty stuff (like cutting in roof ridge vents, concrete, demo work, etc...).

And Cordless DeWalt Nano's for trim work in tight places. 

The Makitas seem to get rave reviews. Definately worth a try.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Tool porn...


----------



## valerko (Jan 11, 2008)

Bosch direct connect is great,just make sure when you're guy is handing it down to you by from the second floor,knows what it is and checks that cord is actually "looped"around the hook.If not what's out and go get another saw.
Ask me how I know.:no:


----------



## al10fred1081 (Feb 9, 2008)

I actually like the bosch 65 but I'm not gonna buy one till my hilti craps out on me. The way that saw runs it might be a minute.....

Alex


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Is the Bosch 65 a European model or American model with a different number? 
I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

The Skill/Bosch Wormdrives are unbeatable IMO


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> The Skill/Bosch Wormdrives are unbeatable IMO



Hi JH...

I was looking for a great sidewinder for production cutting of plywood (like say, 60 sheets throughout the day). Got any ideas? 

I was going to go with a DeWalt until I saw that Bosch 65. It doesn't have to be super heavy duty like a Wormdrive (which I'd use for really grimy work), but something I'd like to keep clean and free of tar and concrete...strictly for sheet goods and 2X4's.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

2ndGen said:


> Hi JH...
> 
> I was looking for a great sidewinder for production cutting of plywood (like say, 60 sheets throughout the day). Got any ideas?
> 
> I was going to go with a DeWalt until I saw that Bosch 65. It doesn't have to be super heavy duty like a Wormdrive (which I'd use for really grimy work), but something I'd like to keep clean and free of tar and concrete...strictly for sheet goods and 2X4's.


I've used both the Dewalt and the Bosch cs20 and they felt about equal. 

However, I was at the tool supply the other day and I was checking out the new Makita Mag. Very Sexy. 

I think its a tossup between that and the Bosch


----------



## LarryR (Mar 2, 2008)

al10fred1081 said:


> I actually like the bosch 65 but I'm not gonna buy one till my hilti craps out on me. The way that saw runs it might be a minute.....
> 
> Alex



I always hear that Hilti makes great stuff. I don't believe everything i hear though. Is the saw that bad? I almost bought one at Home Depot last month, but did not like feel of it.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I've used both the Dewalt and the Bosch cs20 and they felt about equal.
> 
> However, I was at the tool supply the other day and I was checking out the new Makita Mag. Very Sexy.
> 
> I think its a tossup between that and the Bosch


Would the Bosch CS20 be the American equivalent to the Bosch G65 in Australia/England? 

I really want that particular saw in the frickin' video I posted! :laughing:


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

2ndGen said:


> Would the Bosch CS20 be the American equivalent to the Bosch G65 in Australia/England?
> 
> I really want that particular saw in the frickin' video I posted! :laughing:


I think it is. I am mistaken the CS10 has the composite plate and the cs20 has the metal. They are both good saws.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I think it is. I am mistaken the CS10 has the composite plate and the cs20 has the metal. They are both good saws.


Thanks JH.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

I just realized a friend of mine has the CS20 and I swore that had the black composite foot plate. I just checked the bosch site and the difference between the cs10 and cs20 are a rafter hook and such; they both have the composite base. Assembled in USA


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

When I checked the site, the CS20 is a Direct Connect unit, but the G65 is a corded model. 
I want that G65 at all costs! The way it performs in that video is awesome. That's how I like to cut for the rough work I do for roofing. Zipppppp!


----------

